# Distance Kills for the 17 HMR?



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

How far do you trust your 17 HMR for killing effectiveness, on groundhogs? 🤔
(All due considerations for good shot placement.)


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

IMHO a 17 rimfire is good to about 100 yds. I started back hunting woodchucks with a 17 HMR and quickly learned that if you don't get a good headshot, they 'll just crawl away. I now shoot a .17 Rem...Big difference. They don't crawl away when hit with the .17 Rem.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

agreed... im confident to 100yrds with 17 grain
I have seen people shoot two and three times further than that with the 17 HMR... Me personally, I don't even have the skill set for that kind of shooting though


----------



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

mach1cj said:


> IMHO a 17 rimfire is good to about 100 yds. I started back hunting woodchucks with a 17 HMR and quickly learned that if you don't get a good headshot, they 'll just crawl away. I now shoot a .17 Rem...Big difference. They don't crawl away when hit with the .17 Rem.


Several years ago, when the 17 WSM came into existence, I owned one and it hit g-hogs like my 22-250. I made shots out to 186 yards that would "band-flop" g-hogs with 20 gr. bullets from the Hornady ammo. Loved that rifle and regret ever selling it.








My next rifle is the one that I just ordered, from Buds Gun Shop and it should be here in another week or so. It's a Savage B17 BRN-SR with the green laminated stock. 😎 I'm putting a Vortex Diamondback 4-12x40 scope on it. It should be as deadly as it will be good looking. 💯


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

125 to 135 yards Love mine


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

I dropped one where it stood at a ranged 185 yds but that's probably pushing the envelope a bit. I'd feel very confident out to 150


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

mach1cj said:


> IMHO a 17 rimfire is good to about 100 yds. I started back hunting woodchucks with a 17 HMR and quickly learned that if you don't get a good headshot, they 'll just crawl away. I now shoot a .17 Rem...Big difference. They don't crawl away when hit with the .17 Rem.
> View attachment 486942


17 REM shoot as flat as a 17HMR?


----------



## dirtandleaves (Sep 28, 2009)

Ten Bears said:


> 17 REM shoot as flat as a 17HMR?


Much flatter. Centerfire vs rimfire. No comparison


----------



## Century2001 (Mar 20, 2018)

I have the Savage .17 HMR and it is a tack driver to 125 yards, provided it is not windy. With any cross wind, the light bullet makes it a bit tough. I had a range day several years ago with ~25 mph cross winds, left to right, and the point of impact shifted almost 4” at 100 yards. The group was still very tight, but all shots shifted significantly.


----------

